# Watch Tool Kit



## aussiederek (Jun 21, 2009)

Could anyone put me in the right direction about buying my first watch toolkit. Just the type that I can open the backs etc, or change a link if required.

I am in Australia!!!!!!


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

aussiederek said:


> Could anyone put me in the right direction about buying my first watch toolkit. Just the type that I can open the backs etc, or change a link if required.
> 
> I am in Australia!!!!!!


G'day. I bought a cheap (I think I paid $16) multi-tool set on the 'bay from a seller in Perth (WA) - mostly fairly cheap and nasty stuff but there were some reasonable bits including a good case-back knife, bracelet holder, pliers, tweezers etc. The screwdrivers were junk, but I expected that. I picked up a nice set of jewellers screwdrivers elsewhere on the 'bay, also a quality spring-bar tool in another separate transaction. Our host on this forum (Roy of RLT Watches) sells bits and pieces, including high-quality spring-bar tools - check out his site

You're probably better off acquiring stuff bit-by-bit rather than looking for a complete toolkit which has everything in it. You can get away with cheap case-back knives and bracelet holders, but for screwdrivers and spring-bar tools you need to go for the quality stuff.

HTH


----------



## aussiederek (Jun 21, 2009)

DMP said:


> aussiederek said:
> 
> 
> > Could anyone put me in the right direction about buying my first watch toolkit. Just the type that I can open the backs etc, or change a link if required.
> ...


 Thanks for that. I saw the cheapits on ebay too but wasn't quite sure. I am new here soo I find my way to the hosts bits & pieces eventually.

aussie derek


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

I have one of the said tool kits and yea while the are cheap they do the job with a bit of care.

What id do is get a kit like that and then get good versions of the stuff you use all the time


----------

